

Show HN: GitHubby, my iPhone GitHub client - escoz

My new iPhone app was finally approved yesterday, and its now in the appstore:<p>http://escoz.com/githubby<p>It's a github client for the iPhone, and its free.. As i bet a lot of you guys here in HN use GitHub, I would love to receive some more feedback! 
Thanks guys, love HN!
======
escoz
Clickable link, hope you guys like it: <http://escoz.com/githubby>

